# As promised pics of Otto



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

He has settled in very well . Today he has asked to go out to poo but still wee's on the newspaper still early days. My vet fell in love with him when we took him for his jabs , he was very well behaved and didn't flinch when the needle went in.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

As I could only put three in post here are some more


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Ah Lin He is absolutely gorgeous. Looks like he is settling in too. 

Hope to see him (and you and Rich of course) soon.

Sonja


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Lin,

Ain't he cute :wink: look forward to seeing him at Helston.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

He is gorgeous. I love 'Shepherds and wish we could have one, but they are just too big for us. Having said that, he might go missing if we are on the same rally!! :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw I bet you love him to bits.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Briarose


> Aw I bet you love him to bits.


Yes he's so cuddly, making the most whilst he is small as he will be a bigun. He keeps making us laugh as he gets used to the world. at the mo his favorite thing is to put his paws in the water bowl when having a drink. I then have to folow him with the mop :lol: still kitchen floor will be kept clean  
Our first trip out with him is going to be next weekend ( we had booked this well before Rigger past on) with the Auto Trail owners club on Dartmoor. We had planned to do a lot of walking and cycling but i think it will be stay on site and read or sleep in Rich's case :twisted: Rich will be on tender hooks with him and his chewing things, like his precious MHso I think my time will be cut out keeping him occupied.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

He's soooooo cute. 

.........and I see he came with his own armchair!! 

Catz


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

What a gorgeous pup! A little ray of sunshine after your sad loss. Enjoy him!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

He is a love, where did you get him ?
We have GSD and our old Lab who is 15 now, when we lose her we will probably have another GSD.
Here is our Macy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

lindyloot said:


> Briarose
> 
> 
> > Aw I bet you love him to bits.
> ...


Hi ref the water I hope he isn't following in the pawprints of my boy Welshie............he puts his paws in his bowl at any opportunity and drags the bowl and the water all over the floor or grass.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi CliffyP, what a handsome chap Macey is. We were put in touch with the breeder by another breeder as they had just sold their last litter. If you go to this web site Champdogs you can find a breeder for any breed of dog. If the breeder is Kennel club accredited they have a red star against there listing of pups. Only breeders have to join.

Briarose, he hasn't quite done that yet, I don't think he is going to be afraid of water lol
Lin


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww he is soooo cute, can I have him please???? Floyd would love him, not so sure Neo would be so keen mind you :lol: :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

> Our first trip out with him is going to be next weekend ( we had booked this well before Rigger past on) with the Auto Trail owners club on Dartmoor. We had planned to do a lot of walking and cycling but i think it will be stay on site and read or sleep in Rich's case :twisted: Rich will be on tender hooks with him and his chewing things, like his precious MHso I think my time will be cut out keeping him occupied.


Otto will more than likely take to motorhoming like a duck to water 

When we got Jabulile (she was 6 months) and went to Shepton Mallet show 2 weeks later and she was fine. Mind you we had two other dogs as well at the time so guess they kept her in check 

Love the photos, he is a darling.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry our Macy is a girlie.
Reason I aked is we do not like the GSD with the tapered backs they look deformed. Our Moo (macy moo as we call her) has a lovely square back. We always go for the female versions but thats just our preference. She is a fab dog, no lead required (but we do) and has been an absolute treat to own. There is not a bad bone in her body, but she looks the part.

More pickies

One with our Bramble, both going to Germany Sept all being well.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

CliffyP, Otto's kennel name is Greenshadw Bramble. His father is from Keysra German Shepherds in Wiltshire. We do not like the sloped backed ones either. I think they stand them that way when showing with the back legs stood back so the back slopes?Was Macey very fluffy like Otto when a pup? we are hoping Otto will be long hair.
Lin


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep she was a big bundle of fluff, in winter her coat gets longer and thicker, In June when she moults you would think it was snowing. I brush her nearly everyday all year round, hard work but we love her to bits ( and of course our old Bramble). I hope you keep us updated with your lads progress.
Kindest regards
Cliff


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry to report we lost our Bramble last Friday, Pat & I have been fit for nothing. We did put our name down with a good breeder a while ago for a GSD pup and the strangest thing was she emailed me to say she had a little girl available on the same time and day we lost Bramble. Spooky.

We have been in touch and go to see her Sunday, and collect 21st August, so thats the Germany trip cancelled but who cares.

The white bits a reflection. will stick some more pics on when we get her.

This is her at 6 weeks. Her name will be OLLIE

She is from Gentlebears who are on the Champdogs Site.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Cliff.
There is no better way to recover though than to get another little bundle  . It was meant to be in your case. They don't replace our lost friend but they do help.

Otto looks great Lindyloot. 

Don't forget to socialise, socialise, socialise and as early as possible. Remember that they can still mix with vaccinated dogs while waiting for their jabs :lol: Invite friends round. If you don't have children around then go out and find some or invite some in. All experiences need to be positive ones.

Enjoy - you have a friend for life.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

*Otto's first trip in the Motorhome*

Here are a couple of pics from last weekend


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Blimey! He's grown so much already  

Have fun with him, and good luck for the pickup of your new one, Cliffy. Sorry to hear of your loss.

Gerald


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Otto's first trip in the Motorhome*



lindyloot said:


> Here are a couple of pics from last weekend


He looks great, comming on strong, we went to see Ollie today and pick her up on Friday. I dont think Macy will know whats hit her, but we are sur she will buck her up. The breeder allowed us to add part of her KC name so its 'Gentlebears Brambles Girl' so she will always be with us.

We are just replanning our trip to fit in after her jabs, so she is in for a nice holiday.

Keep the pics comming


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

How is Otto doing, Ollie is now 15 weeks and 14kilos, here is picture at 12 weeks. She is doing very well, to her to be chipped and start her passport last Saturday ready for a 4/6 week trip in May. Any pics of him now.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi she's a beauty. Otto was weighed this morning 22Kilos and 17 1/2 weeks old. He's had a series of small fits and one full blown one today see other post. I will put a couple of picson tomorrow from my other computer. Lin


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Aw, aw, awww - am loving all the fluffy puppy pics! They are so gorgeous. And of course, Macey too.

Sorry to hear about Bramble, Cliffy, but I'm sure Ollie will keep you more than occupied.

Keep the pics coming, both of you

D


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Look forward to pics of Otto, wont see them till Mon as off to Poland in the morning for boys weekend away. Dont worry to much about the fits, a pal of mine has a Jack Russell thats had them from a pup and they are controlling them well with medication. My god they put weight on quick dont they.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dogs are a mans best friend. Loyal to the end. They do not tell you lies.

Why have we got five?

I would love a GSD but they may quarrel with daughters two PESKIES sorry Huskies. Bloomin things walk all over the flower beds, dig holes in the lawn , leave piles of poo and then go home.
But we love em.
Enjoy your dogs.

Dave p


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

As promised some updated photos


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

He's looking good and going to be a bonnie dog(not that he isn't already). Ollie and I start training this weeks (not sure which way round it will be though, she already has me comming when she calls. Just hope she never learns to throw sticks for me). Progress reports will follow.


----------

